

Mobile Shopping needs to be an Experience - promotionstlv
http://uservod.com/blog/the-mobile-shopping-experience-why-it-needs-to-be-an-experience/

======
crashoverdrive
I'm not sure it's the sense that mobile shopping needs to be an experience,
but rather marketing IS an experience, it's bombarding your senses with an
attempt to make you buy something. If you're looking at your phone for
products what do you care more about, bright popping pictures, or whitepapers
of details?

